# wild camping in France is it safe?



## The Good Life (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi, We have decided as a first trip abroad to go to Brittany/west coast of France. We have looked at some campsites but would still like to wild camp,though now wondering how safe it is ie: gassed & robbed to put it bluntly. 
Any advise much appreciated.


----------



## Sky (Jul 28, 2015)

Much easier than in England. No NIMBYs to worry about and most towns have water and waste facilities you can use. 

General advice is to avoid staying overnight in motorway service areas. 

Gassing is is a myth.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jul 28, 2015)

Seeing this is your second post on the matter I would suggest you do not leave UK.

"Being gassed is a total mith so forget that possibility. Robbed, do you think the UK is any safer? It's all about how you feel where you park, including motorway Aires and if you are not happy move on as there are plenty places to park up in France
Most of all, do not worry and enjoy"


----------



## runnach (Jul 28, 2015)

Both Sky and myself have fulltimed in France and I echo his sentiments.

There really are no issues. in four years I had a potential probelm with errant youths which in reality could have been anywhere. My German Shepherd dog a perceptive specimen ...Stuck the shecks up on her back showed the set of teeth she was happy to sink in their legs situation diffused they soon cleared off.

It was an aire in Agen at a sports centre which I used often, the kids worked out I had seen them drug dealing, and I think wanted a word the GSD did all the talking !. On that aire the one and only occasion I ever felt threatened. 

I personally steer clear of the autoroute service stations far better places never far away to stop that are quiet 

channa


----------



## jimmaestro (Jul 28, 2015)

*Nothing to fear*

My wife and I have stayed overnight in hundreds of French Aires without any hint of a problem.  Last Autumn, for example, we were in the Chamonix area for over three weeks and our total cost of "accommodation" was 4 Euros which was two visits to a handy SuperU to empty/fill etc. Our advice on the majority of Motorway Aires is by all means use the services but find somewhere nicer and quieter for the night.


----------



## witzend (Jul 28, 2015)

Perhaps with children Wild Camping or Aires may not be so good so here's a alternative 
BRETAGNE I Campings Municipaux

Enjoy your trip


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 28, 2015)

*I echo the sentiments of Others*

France is fine.
True "wildcamping" (ie no facilities) is no doubt possible but use the aires.
We did truly wildcamp in a couple of places but mainly used the aires
They are cheap and sometimes free (especially in small villages/towns).
They often have a pleasant parking area and outlook sometimes with picnic tables
You often have to pay only for water
Often 1 or 2 other campers which should allay all fears about security.
With even a moderate solar panel installation EHU is unnecessary.
You can get 12V power supplies/chargers for most devices (including laptops)


----------



## n brown (Jul 28, 2015)

i have spent many hundreds of nights ''wildcamping'' in France over many years,in rural and urban spots,and maybe 5 or 6 nights on aires ,with and without children,and have never been robbed, gassed or murdered. well, not that i've noticed, anyway.
this doesn't, of course, mean it won't happen to you !


----------



## The Good Life (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks very much for all your help & advise, mind is eased. We have been wild camping all over the UK for many years now but going across the water into unknown territory was just a bit daunting,so glad to put this great site to further use. So thanks again. 
Shortcucuit I posted a second time because wasn't sure I'd posted correct the first time.


----------



## sak (Jul 28, 2015)

Getting to France is the only problem you might have.


----------



## sak (Jul 28, 2015)

Strikes, migrants etc.


----------



## n brown (Jul 28, 2015)

if anything does happen, can i have your van ?


----------



## Haaamster (Jul 28, 2015)

jimmaestro said:


> My wife and I have stayed overnight in hundreds of French Aires without any hint of a problem.  Last Autumn, for example, we were in the Chamonix area for over three weeks and our total cost of "accommodation" was 4 Euros which was two visits to a handy SuperU to empty/fill etc. Our advice on the majority of Motorway Aires is by all means use the services but find somewhere nicer and quieter for the night.



May I ask where you parked in Chamonix please.love that place


----------



## John H (Jul 28, 2015)

I totally agree with the rest of your post but I have to comment on your generalisation about Spain. Spain is similar to France in that there are places to avoid (because of overcrowding or danger) but the majority of the country is as safe as it is possible to be. If you follow the usual advice (don't stop at motorway aires, avoid the beaches with row upon row of motorhomes on them etc) then I know of no safer or friendly place to wildcamp in than Spain.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 28, 2015)

Deja Vu all over again. This oft asked question with much the same responses, is there currently anything  more to add that isn't already to be found in the archives? Apart that is, from the recent  "escalation in the Calais problem" as pointed out by sak.


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 28, 2015)

Length of  crossing and price springs to mind.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 28, 2015)

I prefer the short crossing so for me it has to be Dover, from my house to Dover is 205 miles, to Portsmouth it is 185 so not much difference this side of the channel, I am going to Brittany next week but I like driving in France and the journey across will be enjoyable so the extra mileage in France is irrelevant to me, I will not let the immigrant situation stop me enjoying my holiday


----------



## runnach (Jul 28, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> I prefer the short crossing so for me it has to be Dover, from my house to Dover is 205 miles, to Portsmouth it is 185 so not much difference this side of the channel, I am going to Brittany next week but I like driving in France and the journey across will be enjoyable so the extra mileage in France is irrelevant to me, I will not let the immigrant situation stop me enjoying my holiday



I can see where you are coming from, the drive is part of the adventure too.

What I never tired of in France was how the scenery changed as you chugged along...my first visits were on a motorbike but happy to tootle along, only when I hit autoroutes to navigate around Lyon etc did I open up the taps  


Channa


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 28, 2015)

Some of us on here actually enjoy the drive and has been already said look on it as part of the adventure   :drive:

I also appreciate that some finding the driving difficult due to their age and or ability so the lengthier ferry crossing will help them get to the destination.

Both ways are right and so you do what`s best for you and not what other people tell you is the best way to do it  :wave:


----------



## TJBi (Jul 28, 2015)

Of course, depending on where you're starting from, you may have to "waste time" driving through a fair bit of England!

And I would suggest, based on prices that I've seen bandied about on this forum, that the "feeling" that the short crossing is cheaper may be correct, even when the cost of extra diesel is taken into account.  Before buying the motorhome, visiting Brittany, Vendée, Charente Maritime or the Medoc, it was a no-brainer to use Brittany Ferries, because we could take advantage of the long outbound crossing (Portsmouth-Saint Malo overnight) to sleep and then take to the road refreshed with a full day ahead of us; the short crossing would have involved not only extra fuel but also driving around London and at least one night in a Chambre d'Hôte or hotel.  With a motorhome, the economics may be less clear-cut.  And of course, total time/distance on the road will depend also on one's starting point in the UK.  Departing from the Midlands, I still prefer to use the central Channel crossings, but opt for the daytime ones (cheaper), overnighting in the vehicle check-in lanes outbound from Poole or in wild camping locations if sailing from Portsmouth.  Wouldn't want too short a crossing - the crossing's part of the holiday!

Tom


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 28, 2015)

I nave just done a search for Portsmouth Cherbourg return on the same dates in sept  as we are doing Dover Calais return and the best price is £256 dearer than Dover Calais. Traveling times approx. 2.5hrs  longer from Dover to Dinard than it would be from Portsmouth to Dinard which is where we are heading for. Allowing £100 for diesel for the mileage difference which is more than enough it is still a substantial saving.


----------



## Kontiki (Jul 28, 2015)

I used to always use one of the more Western routes when going to Brittany when we were working as it did save driving & we only had 2/3 weeks holiday (plus we were earning) but since we retired 10 years ago every time I look at the cost it always works out cheaper going Dover - Calais. Being retired & usually having trips of 1 to 3 months an extra couple of days driving isn't a problem. We have to travel from North Wales so distance to any of the ports is about the same, even so the route to Dover is easier even with the chaos of the M25, we try to time our journey to avoid peak traffic.
Apart from the first time we motorhomed in France which must have been in the 1990's we very rarely use campsites & 99% of the time we wildcamp use aires. We tend to avoid big cities but have always felt safe, if we aren't happy we will drive off to find somewhere else as there is no shortage of places in France.


----------



## Mul (Jul 28, 2015)

.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have just checked return crossings on the day I am travelling, outbound 4th Aug, return 4th Sept, it cost £110.64 return to go with P&O and we get a £20 meal voucher, Calais to Porcaro where we are heading for in Brittany is 361 miles.

Portsmouth - Caen return £514, Caen to Porcaro is 147 miles so I would save 214 miles which is 6.5 gallons of fuel, over £404 more on the ferry costs

Portsmouth - Le Havre return  £438, Le Havre to Porcaro is 205 miles so I would save 156 miles which is 7.57 gallons of fuel, £328 more on the ferry costs

Pool - Cherbourg return £560, Cherbourg to Porcaro is 178 miles so I would save 183 miles which is 5.4 gallons on fuel, £450 more on the ferry costs

I cannot get a crossing to St Malo so that is not in the equation 

£328 which is the lowest price above the Dover - Calais route would take me over 2150 miles, the highest price would take me 2970 miles so can you explain why I 'feel' it is cheaper?

I know there are ways of getting cheaper crossings but they don't work for everyone and even with discounts it would never be cost effective for me to go any other way than the short crossings


----------



## Sparks (Jul 28, 2015)

.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mul said:


> p.p.s. I'll let the off topicers take back over again with mileage/ferry comparisons !


Thank you


seriously although off topic it is relevant for somebody who has to ask is it safe, obviously inexperienced so ferry prices/savings are good information


----------



## witzend (Jul 28, 2015)

Why waste time driving thru Britain when its not your destination from Norfolk they are passing Dover to get to any other ferry, Much more relaxing driving thru France and making the journey a enjoyable experience. Traveling anywhere from the east of Taunton it must be cost effective to travel from Kent either Ferry or Tunnel


----------



## El Veterano (Jul 28, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> I have just checked return crossings on the day I am travelling, outbound 4th Aug, return 4th Sept, it cost £110.64 return to go with P&O and we get a £20 meal voucher, Calais to Porcaro where we are heading for in Brittany is 361 miles.
> 
> Portsmouth - Caen return £514, Caen to Porcaro is 147 miles so I would save 214 miles which is 6.5 gallons of fuel, over £404 more on the ferry costs
> 
> ...



I agree. Have you tried prices Newhaven - Dieppe?


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 28, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> I agree. Have you tried prices Newhaven - Dieppe?


No I haven't but I will when I travel in November, to be honest I decide the time and day I want to go but that is not set in concrete and check them all normally, just in case they have offers because some operators have offers on certain days or times, usually always better Dover/Calais but bear in mind I am travelling with a dog


----------



## Annsman (Jul 28, 2015)

I like the train!  No seriously I do.  I agree the D-C ferry is cheaper but the time saved in getting to France and onwards is an attraction, (45 minutes compared to 90.  We can stay in the van with the dog another.  Checking in is easier too.

I usually pay about twice the ferry price but if I add up the total costs involved in a 4-5 month tour its not that much.


----------



## The Good Life (Jul 28, 2015)

Byronic said:


> Deja Vu all over again. This oft asked question with much the same responses, is there currently anything  more to add that isn't already to be found in the archives? Apart that is, from the recent  "escalation in the Calais problem" as pointed out by sak.



I posted my own question as I have not asked the question before and not being technical or used to posting on forums it seemed the simplest way. Why did you open the post? It clearly says what the subject is going to be so if you didn't want to read it AGAIN then don't. Sorry to seem slightly blunt but it feels as if you are almost offended by my post?


----------



## The Good Life (Jul 28, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> seriously although off topic it is relevant for somebody who has to ask is it safe, obviously inexperienced so ferry prices/savings are good information



Thanks to you and all for the price comparisons it is kind of useful but just so you all rest easy :dance: we are crossing from Portsmouth to Caen and home via St-Malo to Portsmouth. Yes more money but a last minute booking and didn't want to do the Dover Calais for obvious reasons. Also thought the little people would enjoy the 'cruise'. 

Also would just like to add we have wild camped for the past 18 years so are very experienced. Started long before the days of internet and POI/google earth apps using just a plain old paper OS map. Have also used ferries many times just never put our camper on one. (Well not to France just to Ireland and Isle of Wight).

Again thanks to all for your answers. Not used to using forums but glad I did even if it does go off topic I have still enjoyed the read! :dance:


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 29, 2015)

The Good Life said:


> I posted my own question as I have not asked the question before and not being technical or used to posting on forums it seemed the simplest way. Why did you open the post? It clearly says what the subject is going to be so if you didn't want to read it AGAIN then don't. Sorry to seem slightly blunt but it feels as if you are almost offended by my post?



Don't be concerned to ask questions about wild camping with your motorhome. This site promotes the concept, and advice will always be given gladly to help make it safe, legal and responsible.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 29, 2015)

The Good Life said:


> Also would just like to add we have wild camped for the past 18 years so are very experienced. Started long before the days of internet and POI/google earth apps using just a plain old paper OS map:


Sorry I didn't mean to infer you were inexperienced as a wild camper but if you had to ask about safety in France I would think you were inexperienced  wild camping there, I have been going over 30yrs and I can still learn something  new from somebody who has only been  once, just go and enjoy yourselves


----------



## Steveyates02 (Jul 29, 2015)

There is a place just the other side of the tunnel was very busy on Monday but 2000 people left there for UK so u should have the place to yourself


----------



## The Good Life (Jul 29, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to infer you were inexperienced as a wild camper but if you had to ask about safety in France I would think you were inexperienced  wild camping there, I have been going over 30yrs and I can still learn something  new from somebody who has only been  once, just go and enjoy yourselves



No need to apologise. I understand your thinking and you are correct I am inexperienced in France. Just thought I'd let people know my situation so people didn't spend their time giving me too many guidelines. Like I have already said though I am pleased I decided to post. There are some very lovely people on here who are very keen to offer info from their own experiences. And yes everyone can always learn something new no matter how old you are or long you have been doing something. I'm sure we will enjoy. Now wheres that French phrase book…


----------



## hondaman (Jul 29, 2015)

*wild camping in france*

firstly gassing is not a myth we were gassed in the south of france in a caravan.
We were very careful for a while then we bought a camper and fitted extra locks (yale) on both doors and a gas detector then I felt safe again, since then we have travelled all over france and the sites they have for motor homes are out of this world we always travel round and have stayed by river banks, lakes,with no problem and I would totally recommend it as a fantastic holiday


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 29, 2015)

It had to happen.


----------



## sinner (Jul 29, 2015)

I am in britany just now and been wild camping all week, feel safe and no probs at all... Now just heading to see a wee French guy about some cidere )


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 29, 2015)

Ohh err Mrs!


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 29, 2015)

The Good Life said:


> Now wheres that French phrase book…



And don't forget to download our POI files - the next release on 1st August will include more than 70 wilding locations along the coast from Cherbourg to Brest. Some fantastic spots with great views and great beaches ...


----------



## TJBi (Jul 29, 2015)

The Good Life said:


> Thanks to you and all for the price comparisons it is kind of useful but just so you all rest easy :dance: we are crossing from Portsmouth to Caen and home via St-Malo to Portsmouth. Yes more money but a last minute booking and didn't want to do the Dover Calais for obvious reasons. Also thought the little people would enjoy the 'cruise'.
> 
> <snip> Have also used ferries many times just never put our camper on one. (Well not to France just to Ireland and Isle of Wight).<snip>



If you haven't considered it, you might find it convenient to have a day cabin, particularly with the "little people" and particularly for the longer crossing back from Saint-Malo.  Added expense, but something that I always do for convenience; if not booked in advance, it's possible to ask at the information desk on board whether they have any cabins available.

At the risk of going completely off topic  if you're not desperate to push on to Brittany as soon as you disembark from the ferry, you could consider a day or two on the Normandy coast (D-Day beaches).  Heading for Brittany, you have the option of the A84 toll-free motorway from Caen to Rennes or seeing more of the real France by using the D roads.

Tom


----------



## Dezi (Jul 29, 2015)

The Good Life said:


> Hi, We have decided as a first trip abroad to go to Brittany/west coast of France. We have looked at some campsites but would still like to wild camp,though now wondering how safe it is ie: gassed & robbed to put it bluntly.
> Any advise much appreciated.



The best advise is to look at the Aires / stopover places on this site that have been submitted by various members over several years.

Any that I have provided have been stayed on by me & other without problems, but like any thing else in life.

There ain't no guarentees.

Dezi :camper::cheers: :shag:


----------



## Byronic (Jul 29, 2015)

hondaman said:


> firstly gassing is not a myth we were gassed in the south of france in a caravan.
> We were very careful for a while then we bought a camper and fitted extra locks (yale) on both doors and a gas detector then I felt safe again, since then we have travelled all over france and the sites they have for motor homes are out of this world we always travel round and have stayed by river banks, lakes,with no problem and I would totally recommend it as a fantastic holiday



Subsequent to being gassed (presumably in France) this poster has taken a few preventative measures and now feels safe. That should reassure first timers.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 29, 2015)

I have, but I did live in Africa at the time, I only escaped because I managed to gas them


----------



## The laird (Jul 29, 2015)

Never had any bother orroblems in France either wild or Aires,remember the signs for motorhome Aires say ,camping cars ,don't think anyone has mentioned this yet,if in doubt get the France Aires book and it gives you info that may also give you a bit peace of mind
Please try and enjoy ,I think you'll not look back


----------



## Byronic (Jul 29, 2015)

Tell all bwana. Many years ago I was attacked by an elephant in France, and no not on a trunk road, certain it was in a Mammouth carpark, nearly truncated my holiday. I'd like to avoid a similar occurrence in the future.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 29, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> I have, but I did live in Africa at the time, I only escaped because I managed to gas them



bet when you lived in africa you never had problems with the tigers coming to get you. 
some put them in their tanks .


----------



## Robmac (Jul 29, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> I have, but I did live in Africa at the time, I only escaped because I managed to gas them



I was chased by a Shark once, I got away because I can swim faster through water than they can through sh1t!


----------



## runnach (Jul 29, 2015)

I travelled about in France 4 years on and off ...no gassing ( except the dog and it was vile)......Only elephants I saw were big blue ones a car wash chain, I did see a couple of coulevres 6ft snakes who soon scarper when you say boo..... even the lizards bugger off quick if you disturb them,

The riskiest moment was a chap called Jean at Domaine des Landes near Monbazilliac,,,,after I had helped cut the grapes ..treated me to summat in a bottle that turned out to be Ricard 51  part of his stache to decieve the misssus.stored in his vineyards wine bottle but a cheeky grin and salut ...I obliged and partook .I don't actually remember much about it other than the following day i missed a BBQ to visit the moulin Rouge disco in bergerac to meet another pal...the interior decor akin to a 70.s porno film ( so I am told )...lots of French folk ballroom dancing and I was a celebrity English unable to dance a coupleof old french birds obliged that I should give it a bash and I simply smiled and "d'accord"

Ile d'Oleron a very modest normal french family invited me to join them for a glass of wine, a trap !!! ...young lad perhaps 10 -11 years old learning English at school ...he had a captive guinea pig ..anyway the game was I spy but without the eye ...we would point to an object he had to say English i had to say French and correct each other ...That is really how bad France is.

I really worry some of you are risking all this potential nonsense ..so to save you heartache I am ( because I am a good lad) prepared reluctantly to relieve you of your ferry tickets and I shall endure the torture 

Channa


----------



## The laird (Jul 29, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I was chased by a Shark once, I got away because I can swim faster through water than they can through sh1t!



Rob you been on the sauce


----------



## Robmac (Jul 29, 2015)

The laird said:


> Rob you been on the sauce



Maybe a little Gordon!


----------



## Byronic (Jul 29, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I was chased by a Shark once, I got away because I can swim faster through water than they can through sh1t!



Saw the headline in the D. Mail,  "Great White gets Browned Off, Gives Up Chase."


----------



## vwalan (Jul 29, 2015)

channa said:


> I travelled about in France 4 years on and off ...no gassing ( except the dog and it was vile)......Only elephants I saw were big blue ones a car wash chain, I did see a couple of coulevres 6ft snakes who soon scarper when you say boo..... even the lizards bugger off quick if you disturb them,
> 
> The riskiest moment was a chap called Jean at Domaine des Landes near Monbazilliac,,,,after I had helped cut the grapes ..treated me to summat in a bottle that turned out to be Ricard 51  part of his stache to decieve the misssus.stored in his vineyards wine bottle but a cheeky grin and salut ...I obliged and partook .I don't actually remember much about it other than the following day i missed a BBQ to visit the moulin Rouge disco in bergerac to meet another pal...the interior decor akin to a 70.s porno film ( so I am told )...lots of French folk ballroom dancing and I was a celebrity English unable to dance a coupleof old french birds obliged that I should give it a bash and I simply smiled and "d'accord"
> 
> ...



pastis lovely stuff. nice with green menthe or a diablo vert.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 29, 2015)

vwalan said:


> bet when you lived in africa you never had problems with the tigers coming to get you.
> some put them in their tanks .


I was OK, I didn't drive a tank


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 29, 2015)

vwalan said:


> pastis lovely stuff. nice with green menthe or a diablo vert.


I love Pastis but don't try the Cornish variety:scared:
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/46869-little-parcels-nastiness.html?highlight=parcels

:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## vwalan (Jul 29, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> I was OK, I didn't drive a tank



no tigers in africa . only lions . 
india for tigers . 
but esso used to say put a tiger in your tank . i,m sure you remember ?


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 29, 2015)

vwalan said:


> no tigers in africa . only lions .
> india for tigers .
> but esso used to say put a tiger in your tank . i,m sure you remember ?


Ha ha, I know there are no Tigers in Africa, they were all gassed and robbed so went to India to be safe, I remember putting a tiger in your tank as well as having one for breakfast with Tony the Tiger


----------



## runnach (Jul 29, 2015)

vwalan said:


> pastis lovely stuff. nice with green menthe or a diablo vert.



"Green Devils" , L'eau de vie etc ...the self persecution we put ourselves through . We should be fast tracked back through Calais as Martyrs to the cause.


The shame when it came " to coup le raisins" I had to be showed they only wanted the wrinkly mouldy ones, the "nice ones take back to the van and eat" the ones you don't, clip the leaves so the beautiful sweet grapes become wrinkly ! a perverse excercise.( strange folk)

As the apprentice of the apprentice( Jeans young brother a 72 year old) The stage was set, clipping away, collecting passing snails for Mme Camus to no doubt turn to l'escargot the pace  changed, sweat on the brow, cramp in the fingers and Fabrice proclaiming ." alors un pannier pour le Anglo Saxon " ...Is that rascist ? .....the hours passed and something vaguely alcoholic passed our lips to refresh whilst I was trying to understand the French language !

The days vidange finished a quick drink with them all camping characteristas or summat similar .....BBQ time ...Jean appeared with a bunch of dried cepes .Most important for the BBQ he repied with his mischievous grin.

So as you can see the Goodlife's I have dug deep to share that France is indeed a dangerous and treacherous hotspot of deviancy, behavourial traits that defy the dictionary. Indeed a role as Dr Livingstones sidekick would be safer.

Forget the gassing myths and all the rest of it, just be sensible as per home and all will be fine. As you can tell I am truly traumatised by my French experience and perhaps the medicine is to return !! ( You bet ...I miss it very much)

You will love it and look forward to reading of your experience .

Channa


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 29, 2015)

channa said:


> the beautiful sweet grapes become wrinkly !


I wish I had noted the day in my Diary when that happened to me:scared:


----------



## vwalan (Jul 29, 2015)

in 1976 i did lots of grape picking through france . then orange picking in spain . then on to maroc . not sure which was worse or best wine drinking in france and spain or smoking in morocco. i do know i,m glad i didnt get hooked on either. i do know that its amazing how much pollen you can get shaking some seeds in a black bin bag . there is another world out there many here will never know about . 
yet most of our raisins etc come from Israel, yet cheaper here than over there .


----------



## runnach (Jul 29, 2015)

My French is becoming rusty too...which is frustrating, having to think again !!!...Some of the experiences you could not book in a travel agents that is a certainty !.. 

I am lucky enough to live on the cusp of Derbyshire and have Holmfirth and North Yorks all not far away stunning scenery etc ...In its own way stands handsomely with anything else I have been lucky enough to witness. The people are Ok too in the main.

However there is something in France hard to describe, Everyday when I wasn't working was an adventure ( the work could be interesting too ) , no agendas and invariably something interesting would rear its head.

Simple things , the Atlantic coast near La Rochelle I think people trawling with nets on the beach sifting sand and the smallest seashells ever ...before I knew it perhaps my interest the lady cooked the shells splash of wine hint of garlic fresh parsley and a baguette and shared lunch ....A beautiful human experience. Often the parents wanted to see how much their children could speak |English ( I bet you get it ) in reality no problem I got to practice my French. Mistakes don't matter the French quite happy to correct you and offer explanations. 

Vidange v vendange I really need to get back !!! losing the plot a touch.

Alors ..c'cest la vie a la moment 

Channa


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 29, 2015)

When I read all the quips/replies good or humorous/replies not so good etc. it makes me realise how much most of us on here have crammed into our lives, we meet people everyday who have never been anywhere, two weeks a year to Magaluf or Benidorm and they think they are seasoned travellers, what makes it more amazing is the same people wonder why we have a box on wheels (it is how one of them described my Hymer) and want to go on holiday and cook our own meals


----------



## n brown (Jul 29, 2015)

i think for many of us, our love affair with France is because that was the first foreign experience we had. a lot of us would have driven there before it became cheap enough to fly there, and consequently got to see a bit more of it than holidaymakers.
in my case it was the sense of freedom that being a foreigner in another country can bring , we could drive vans that weren't strictly legal and park almost anywhere, with no fear of the cops ! we did the vendange and sold on the markets, as well as doing building work when we stopped for a while. doing the markets was a great way to see the country,learn the language, and get to know other traders. early set-up,but finished at midday and time to explore . the kids thrived on it,and so did we. 
we feel as much at home there and Portugal,as we do here


----------



## John H (Jul 30, 2015)

Edited - Mistake!


----------



## Byronic (Jul 30, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> When I read all the quips/replies good or humorous/replies not so good etc. it makes me realise how much most of us on here have crammed into our lives, we meet people everyday who have never been anywhere, two weeks a year to Magaluf or Benidorm and they think they are seasoned travellers, what makes it more amazing is the same people wonder why we have a box on wheels (it is how one of them described my Hymer) and want to go on holiday and cook our own meals



Although I would allow plenty of latitude for anecdotal embellishment, know what I mean?


----------



## runnach (Jul 30, 2015)

Byronic said:


> Although I would allow plenty of latitude for anecdotal embellishment, know what I mean?


 none  of that on my part.

Channa


----------



## mlynnf50 (Jul 30, 2015)

We live here in the Apls in France and have for the last 11 years.  We have travelled the whole of France and have wild camped for every holiday, both on Aires at the motorway services and in towns and villages, supermarket car parks are great and in villages you can always find car parks.  We regularly travel down to the Italian Lakes, and down south and have never had any problems, this is not to say things don't happen, but I have never encounted anything or met anyone that has a problem.  Enjoy Ypur holiday.


----------



## n brown (Jul 30, 2015)

Byronic said:


> Although I would allow plenty of latitude for anecdotal embellishment, know what I mean?


 au contraire,my wife makes me tone them down. some stories are best kept for people you know,round a campfire


----------



## Byronic (Jul 30, 2015)

The part story may well not be believable either, that's the conundrum, publish all and be damned. As long as it's an interesting tale then who cares, and as the saying goes; never let the facts get in the way of...etc


----------



## The Good Life (Jul 30, 2015)

TJBi said:


> If you haven't considered it, you might find it convenient to have a day cabin, particularly with the "little people" and particularly for the longer crossing back from Saint-Malo.  Added expense, but something that I always do for convenience; if not booked in advance, it's possible to ask at the information desk on board whether they have any cabins available.
> 
> At the risk of going completely off topic  if you're not desperate to push on to Brittany as soon as you disembark from the ferry, you could consider a day or two on the Normandy coast (D-Day beaches).  Heading for Brittany, you have the option of the A84 toll-free motorway from Caen to Rennes or seeing more of the real France by using the D roads.
> 
> Tom



I understand your thinking but my 'little people" are 9 and 11 so maybe not quite so little. Also they both go like Duracell bunnies. Part of my reason for not doing a night trip is because there is no way they would of slept or stayed in a cabin for longer than 5 minutes. They would want to be off exploring. I won't be sitting for much longer than it takes to drink a cuppa coffee. Lol bless em! 

And we are not intending to go direct to Brittany. As per your suggestion we were planning to stay in Normandy for at least a couple of nights before moving on so thank you for the tip of the A48. We will also probably use the D roads as we do like to stay off the beaten track (if at all possible this time of year).


----------



## Byronic (Jul 30, 2015)

n brown said:


> au contraire,my wife makes me tone them down. some stories are best kept for people you know,round a campfire



You should have more resolution than that Mr Brown. Obviously you don't give the WC Forum Members their due consideration in your order of priorities, but if your missus is bigger than you, we'll understand.


----------



## The Good Life (Jul 30, 2015)

*High vis jackets. Yellow or Orange?*

This may be a silly question and yes I have already googled it but cannot seem to find a definite answer. The high vis jackets that you must carry can they be yellow or is orange acceptable. 

I ask as I already have 2 yellow ones in my van however there are 4 of us travelling and as my partner works on the railway he obviously has orange ones and so I wonder if these are ok or would I need yellow. 

Not really sure I need to worry too much but just thought it worth asking! 

Thanks to anyone that knows the answer. :drive::rulez:


----------



## The Good Life (Jul 30, 2015)

runnach said:


> I had one of each colour with us for our recent visit. You'll be fine with either, or.....enjoy your trip.



Thank you! I though that may be the case. And I'm sure we will. Got to be better than the rain here!


----------



## Asterix (Jul 30, 2015)

For a truly budget jaunt to France you could do what my friends did,they took their 3 young children to Poole from London,then got the Sandbanks chain ferry to the other side of the harbour,about two quid and three minute ride on the ferry. Told the kids it was France on the other side lol,but they were just as excited to end up in Swanage!! They couldn't understand why all the signs were in English....scarred for life they are...


----------



## vwalan (Jul 31, 2015)

Asterix said:


> For a truly budget jaunt to France you could do what my friends did,they took their 3 young children to Poole from London,then got the Sandbanks chain ferry to the other side of the harbour,about two quid and three minute ride on the ferry. Told the kids it was France on the other side lol,but they were just as excited to end up in Swanage!! They couldn't understand why all the signs were in English....scarred for life they are...



when my lads were young we used to get them to hide when going over toll bridges or ferries like the one you just mentioned . even the isle of wight ferry . of course they were really free . when we went to france it took alot of persuading to them that we had bought them tickets and they didnt need to hide . it was funny . they had planned where they were going to hide in the cupboards etc . even now at 37 the youngest came away with me the other year asked if he should hide in the toilet with a big grin on his face . 
are they scarred or just switched on to having fun ?


----------



## vwalan (Jul 31, 2015)

years ago when he was about 20 he came with us to maroc . on the way we called at adra on the spanish med coast . he used their toilet and got locked in . we could hear ,help let me out i,m locked in the toilet etc .
now every time we go near adra we have to tx him and say help let me out . he knows where we are . most of my mates do it as well. 
we are all children . even his kids kbnow all about it and want to go to adra to see their dads toilet . ha ha . 
have you grown up yet?


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 31, 2015)

vwalan said:


> have you grown up yet?


We haven't, every time we see a E.Leclerc in France we lift our glasses and in a best Allo Allo voice we say "it is I, Leclerc", we smile for the next few miles


----------



## Asterix (Jul 31, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> We haven't, every time we see a E.Leclerc in France we lift our glasses and in a best Allo Allo voice we say "it is I, Leclerc", we smile for the next few miles



I will say this only once...I loved that program!!


----------



## Peter18 (Jul 31, 2015)

Totally agree, visited Brittany on many occasions from Plymouth. On paper Dover to Calais seems cheap until you factor in fuel used and valuable holiday time lost getting to Brittany. I think that a lot of people don't realize how big france is compared to the UK.


----------



## Deadsfo (Jul 31, 2015)

Asterix said:


> I will say this only once...I loved that program!!



I always wondered what the French made of it?


----------



## El Veterano (Aug 1, 2015)

Peter18 said:


> Totally agree, visited Brittany on many occasions from Plymouth. On paper Dover to Calais seems cheap until you factor in fuel used and valuable holiday time lost getting to Brittany. I think that a lot of people don't realize how big france is compared to the UK.



I think you will find that Tezza33 did the maths on this on page 3 of this thread, and the conclusion was that it is never cheaper to go Plymouth/ Poole to anywhere in France. By my own experience is that for us to get down to Poitou-Charentes we save about £200 going Dover - Calais, or as we tend to do more recently Newhaven - Dieppe. Holiday time lost, yes I can agree with that, but we never use the toll roads, even when we are in rush, so the journey becomes part of the holiday. However the stretch Calais/ Dieppe to Rouen does become a little tedious at times, certainly after the 20th or so time you have done it. I personally am certainly aware how big France is (just come back from a 2000Km trip in 5 days doing a bit of furniture shifting) but if you think France is big, you should try Australia - 2 days solid driving Sydney to the other side of Brisbane, you are then faced with a big motorway (think dual-carriageway) sign that reads 'Cairns 1766Km's', now that's a big country. I treat driving in France or Europe generally much the same way as driving over in Oz, you just keep trundling along, take a break or two on the way and just enjoy it. Unlike the nutter that I met in the South of France last year when we were on our way touring some of Spain for 5 weeks. His advice was 'from here set your cruise control to 75mph, no need to stop, and you will be in Benidorm in 6 hours'. I hope he enjoyed 'seeing' Spain.
Getting back on thread, we have never experienced any problems in 40+ years of touring France. The only problem we encounter more recently is the aries filling quickly, (we have never been on a French campsite) particularly in the Summer months, just too many campers these days, mostly French of course. French austerity, I don't think so.


----------

